# Which Male Celebs are you Crushing on?



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

I think us ladies need our own thread :grin2:

Right now I have the hots for Chris Hemsworth


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I had a dream about matt damon last night! 😉 we were drinking wine and he wanted to order a pizza. But he wanted to eat the toppings first then ask them to reheat the pizza in the oven. Then eat the pizza. Seriously, funny and weird dream! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Honestly....there are so many hot people in the world, it is just too many to list.

Though lately I am watching the series Vikings and this guy is super hot....


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Shemar Moore.

Always, always, always Shemar Moore...............:smthumbup:


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

Shemar Moore and Travis Fimmel are definite hotties. I even watched Warcraft just for Travis lol.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Charlie Hunnam...


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I have a few...

Benedict Cumberbatch









Matthew Modine









George Blagden









Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

I like where this thread is going :grin2:

This is another of my crushes. Xabi Alonso who plays for Real Madrid (I think he's waaay hotter than Ronaldo)


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Jensen Ackles from Supernatural...
Actually all the guys are pretty swoon-worthy on SPN, but he's my favorite


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

You ladies must be very young or just plain cougars because I have never even heard of any of those young pups.........Holy crap....I woke up one day and I realized I was old!


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah, you could chisel ice with some of those cheekbones.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> You ladies must be very young or just plain cougars because I have never even heard of any of *those young pups*.........Holy crap....I woke up one day and I realized I was old!


Wellllllllll....I would say that generally speaking, when people start going on about celebs who they think are hot, they talk about celebs who are *young*.

Even if we say something like "oh my fave hottie was always FITB movie star from the 50's", they will still post a picture of when that actor or actress was *YOUNG*.

Please take note of the ages of the women mentioned on the celeb crushes thread in the mens clubhouse, and again, even if someone pines for a historical beauty, it was when she was young that he pined for her.

Once in awhile you'll find a man or woman who prefers a certain more mature celeb, even at their mature age.....but this is a tiny fraction of the usual "who is hot" discussion.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Betrayedone said:


> You ladies must be very young or just plain cougars because I have never even heard of any of those young pups.........Holy crap....I woke up one day and I realized I was old!


Shemar Moore is 46 years old.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Betrayedone said:


> You ladies must be very young or just plain cougars because I have never even heard of any of those young pups.........Holy crap....I woke up one day and I realized I was old!


Matthew Modine is in his mid 50's! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

Betrayedone said:


> You ladies must be very young or just plain cougars because I have never even heard of any of those young pups.........Holy crap....I woke up one day and I realized I was old!


At least we aren't posting pics of Justin Bieber. 

*shudder*


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Betrayedone said:


> You ladies must be very young or just plain cougars because I have never even heard of any of those young pups.........Holy crap....I woke up one day and I realized I was old!


Jensen Ackles is 38 according to Google... 
I'm 46, so I guess that makes me a cougar... rawrrr!
LOL


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope Shimmers said:


> Shemar Moore is 46 years old.


Which is actually still "young" but also....well, some just look better than others in their 40's.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

LMAO.........I look good at 50mph on a dark night if you have glaucoma...........


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

Jensen Ackles was so hot in supernatural.
Ben Barnes is my favourite, I was so happy when I heard he was cast in Westworld.
Max Irons is pretty hot too. Also Liam Hemsworth, he has a great body


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I wouldn't kick 56 year old Viggo Mortensen outta bed, just sayin'


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Guy Pearce... love his work. 











The talented Ben Harper (music link 'The Woman in You')











And of course, my husband's look-alike.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Oh and Benicio Del Toro.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

heartsbeating said:


> Oh and Benicio Del Toro.


He definitely has a badass look to him that's super attractive.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, I'm 66 and my quintessential movie star hunk has always been Sean Connery. I look at the young pups (under 50) and think "Oh, what nice looking boys".


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Jason Momoa. Gotta give props to his mom and dad. They created a masterpiece.


















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

For the ladies to consider: A good friend of my brother, a Professional athlete, and a single man Kris Bryant...


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Yay! I'll play. 

Idris Elba, Vinnie Jones, and Dave navarro.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Christian Bale









Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> I have a few...
> 
> Benedict Cumberbatch
> 
> ...


He's mine, I tell you! 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Gotta love the comedians too.... Bill Burr and Sebastian Maniscalco.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@Begin again 
 OK OK, he's all yours! 
His portrayal of the villain in Star Trek turned me off, it wasn't his finest moment of acting. 
He was brilliant in Atonement though, creeped me out! 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> @Begin again
> OK OK, he's all yours!
> His portrayal of the villain in Star Trek turned me off, it wasn't his finest moment of acting.
> He was brilliant in Atonement though, creeped me out!
> ...


I'm just "Sher-locked!" He's about as good as it gets for me. Love his personality, his humor, his voice, his bod, his talent.... 

And just look at him! 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@Begin again FYI new season of Sherlock starting after Christmas! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> @Begin again FYI new season of Sherlock starting after Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Yes, there is a Santa Claus!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I vote for Guy Pierce.

And most men in period pieces with long hair and beards and war armour on. 

That's hot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> I vote for Guy Pierce.
> 
> And most men in period pieces with long hair and beards and war armour on.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Well Priscilla wasn't one of his finest acting moments but yes Guy is one very hot man. I sort of dig men in drag though


----------



## Begin again (Jul 4, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> Well Priscilla wasn't one of his finest acting moments but yes Guy is one very hot man. I sort of dig men in drag though


Of the "straight men playing gay men in drag" movies of the 1990s, it was the best. And despite his attire, guy was never sexier than tan and in his tank tops.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MrsHolland said:


> Well Priscilla wasn't one of his finest acting moments but yes Guy is one very hot man. I sort of dig men in drag though


He was fab in Priscilla...... 'Ralph!'


----------



## Sinner (Oct 23, 2016)

I've been lusting after Mike Rowe. And while I was binge-watching Leverage, Christian Kane. Nom nom. And you know... if you want to talk about a really older man who still manages to be hot, SAM ELLIOT.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Jack Huston. Fell 'in love' with him as Richard Harrow on Boardwalk Empire, and have been following everything about him since lol. He was just in Ben Hurr.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeremy Irons, I just love his accent!  










Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't really crushed on an actor for about 9 yrs now.. the last was British Actor Richard Armitage.. he was so hot as Guy of Gisborne in Robin Hood... even though I could care less about the series.. I ordered the whole thing just to see his parts in it... I ordered British movies that never came out in the USA he was in - during that time.. his best was North and South .. if anyone here loves those Romantic "period dramas"...if you haven't seen this one .. I highly recommend! 

I haven't seen any of his stuff since the Hobbit (didn't even know he was in it -till I recognized his voice while it was playing)...


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I've always had a thing for Brad Pitt.

But seriously, Aidan Turner (in period dress in 'Poldark') and Luke Pasqualino (The Musketeers) - absolutely Gorgeous. Yes, with a capital G. :circle::toast::woohoo:


----------



## winterwinds (Nov 5, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Honestly....there are so many hot people in the world, it is just too many to list.
> 
> Though lately I am watching the series Vikings and this guy is super hot....



I agrree. He is very attractive. BBut my number one celeb crush has to be Tom Hardy


----------

